

Google Phone - andrewpbrett
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/12/11/google-phone-zomg/

======
jsz0
My hope is Google plans to subsidize this device themselves and totally shake
up the wireless industry.

~~~
joezydeco
It's all gonna hinge on who provides the data plan and what the monthly cost
is. If they can convince Verizon or TMO to offer a $40/mo LTE or 3G plan, I'll
camp out for one. And I don't camp for devices.

One wonders if the 1/1/2010 countdown on "Feeling Lucky" is related to this
launch.

